
Show HN: UniFlow – methodology and iOS framework for writing perfect apps - max_khatskevich
https://xcessentials.github.io/UniFlow
======
max_khatskevich
Every app has an architecture, good or bad. Since there is no universal set of
rules (methodology) about how to build an app, every developer/team has to
come up with their own solution every time an app is being built. There are
quite few design patterns that are trying to describe how to organize overall
application structure on a high level, but one of the most promising is so-
called "unidirectional data flow" pattern introduced by Facebook in their Flux
framework. UniFlow is an attempt to build a universal foundation for any iOS
app.

